# How can I get my vet to give me a Baytril prescription?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I noticed today that my two youngest girls, Ellie and Lily, are wet sneezing quite a bit. To combat this, I'll likely be taking them to the vet tomorrow to get some meds. I was wondering, what's the best way to get your vet to give you a prescription which you can use to buy Baytril in bulk online? I know in the UK they sell it on Chemist Direct, which is legitimate as I've used it for myself before. Here is what I'd want to buy:

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/baytril-25-oral-solution_1_18186.html

The exact same stuff that my vet uses, the standard amount. I want this because I can buy it in bulk and save money in the long run, not having to get consultations all the time for my rats and it'll last ages if it's chilled. How do you recommend asking for the prescription?

Also, I know that as Lily is just over 2 months I can't give her Baytril just yet, so I'll be giving her some Amoxicillin that I have left over from before that was stored chilled.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm glad you've made this thread, I want to know this so I can ask the vets tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well here in the states vets make a big fuss about buying online. But id just say Im broke i have rats that are prone to uris and i can't afford to keep buying from here when i can get it online cheaper. Sometimes they'll either cut you a deal or they will give you the rx. I don't think legally they can make you buy from them but they will make a fuss. They always say you could get expired counterfeit med that could kill your pet from buying online. They raise the price of the meds in office so they can make money on it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I read online that by law they can't refuse you a prescription if you have a reason for wanting the medicine; i.e. your vet can see there's a problem. I just think it'd be so useful as I have 4 rats, and when Lily turns 4 months I'd be able to give it during any signs of a uri infection. I can imagine some vets being funny about it however as they want the money from the prescriptions. I don't care about the money, it's about the immediate availability when symptoms pop up and I can't easily get to the vet. I hope this works when I go the vet next.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

The immediate availability when symptoms 'pop up' can be dangerous. Antibiotic resistance emerges very quickly and the truth is that incompetent use of antibiotics will accelerate this. Not all URI's require immediate medication and nor should antibiotics be used willy-nilly and without proper guidance. The variety of suitable antibiotics is limited and continues to decrease. Pharmaceutical companies are simply not developing new antibiotics, neither for humans nor animals, anymore. This is an area that I am particularly passionate about. I think your vet should give you a prescription to use wherever you choose but only at the dose and the amount required for the animal he has seen. Anything else would be negligence on his part. In short, antibiotics should only be used as prophylaxis in very specific and controlled circumstances.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They cant refuse you a perscription, however they are more likley only to perscribe what you need for the current course of antibiotics plus a littl extra for spillages etc. Most vets wont perscribe more than that until youve built up a relationship and they can trust you to use it when needed and still come and see them. Some vets take a lot longer to get to this point than others. My vets are pretty good now they will give me extra meds and check if ive got some in still before perscribing. Im not sure how your vets are with this. Its taken me a fair few years of showing them I roughly know what im doing to get here, cumbrian vets are not used to rats much though. I also showed I understood how long they needed to be on it at minimum to reduce the risk of antibiotic resistance and over use. Then they were pretty happy for me to get extra everytime.

The other thing is the bulk, they may be reluctant unless you give them a good reason, as it can go off after a while, some meds faster than lthers. baytril isnt bad, nor metacam but synulux suspensions no good for example, letting them know how long youd potentially keep it fpr might help too.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I have that site bookmarked too, I'd love to be able to just buy Batril to have on hand (it's all most vets will bloody hand out anyway) because often the vet doesn't give me enough for a full course, despite my telling them that I'll wind up needing to make another 4 hour round trip just for a top-up but I'm not sure how to ask for a prescription either, if I said it's because I want to have some on hand just in case, I think I'd be refused.


----------



## drownsoda (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd just be honest with your vet. My (horse & cat)vets have no problem prescribing extra medicine... I like having a well-stocked first aid kit  Not only that, but it's good to have at least a couple extra doses on hand when you're dealing with animals "just incase"; for example, my cat is really pro at making it look like he took his pills and then running off and coughing them up in my shoes to teach me a lesson. I'd hate to be short on supply, missing a dose can be bad news depending on the script of course. I can't be the only one this happens to, lol 

When I'd worked for 2 different vets in the past, it was actually relatively common of people to ask for extras. The only time the vets would balk at such a request was when someone they didn't know very well would want it, which I personally think is fair. I'd want to feel confident that the owner knew the how's/why's/when's and whatnot before handing out medicine willy-nilly. 

If you have a good relationship with your vet I don't see why it would be a problem unless things are different overseas(I'm in Canada).


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

You can substitute Ciprofloxacin, as it is very closely related to enrofloxacin, and is available without prescription from various pet med suppliers, such as Cal Vet or Aquatic pharmacy... oh you are in the UK, not sure about international availability. Dosing here- http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/ciprofloxacin.php


----------

